# How often do you see another Skyline?



## Dan (May 13, 2002)

It's always a buzz to see another Skyline but I can generally go for months without seeing another one. Unless you live very near a Skyline owner, on average how often do you see one out on the road?


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

in my tiny little village, really rural, really boring.....there are 4 blinkin Skylines!!!!!!! it just aint exclusive any more!!!


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Many many times a day!!


----------



## Sai (Oct 14, 2002)

*few times a day!*

i'm in Melbourne, Australia and there's HEAPS of R33 GTS/GTS-T's around...heaps of R32 GTS/GTS-T's...quite a few R33 GTR's, a few R32's and a few R34's....but a skyline? a few a day easily hehe.


----------



## tim saleh (Mar 19, 2002)

*hmmmm*

once a day, that's because i work with shin


----------



## Dan (May 13, 2002)

I really meant whilst out on the road as opposed to cars 
you may regularly see either at home or work


----------



## Sai (Oct 14, 2002)

yes yes..... a few a day on the road.


----------



## Rick (Aug 19, 2002)

Dan the lats time I saw a Skyline in sunny Basildon was 2 weeks ago.
So my answer is not that often.

Rick


----------



## polarbearit (Dec 1, 2001)

I do 35k per year and reckon I've seen on average one a month! So fairly rare!


----------



## sports-imports (Jan 14, 2002)

ive only EVER seen skylines on the way to shows.

I have never just seen one in passing.

I know of none in Gloucester!

so i need an option of 'never' !


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

Here in the U.S, unless you are in Los Angeles, you would never see a Skyline on the road as they are so rare.

If you are in Los Angeles, you might see one once a month if you are lucky.

I see one everyday though..............in my garage  

Jeff


----------



## weston (Jun 30, 2001)

*I go*

over the boarder to Berks there are hundreds mostly white
33's !

cars I don't know 1 every 2/3 weeks

Weston


----------



## R34_GT-t (Oct 29, 2001)

I very rarely see Skyline's. I see more Ferrari's than what I do of Skyline's. 

Regards,
-Elliot


----------



## Mahony (Oct 29, 2002)

Hey, Id like to use the poll, but there isnt an option for me...  
I live on the Isle of Shite, and I dont see any, NONE what-so-ever...
Apart from mine...


----------



## paul (Oct 13, 2002)

i saw a silver R33 GT-R sunday. i have a bayside R34 GT-R that goes down my road in the morning sometimes, but apart from that the last time i saw a Skyline was TOTB


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

isle of wight...  Im sure theres someone else from the forum thats down there! and theres me once a yaer, but only for a week or so... and then, im usually in the boat  (Sigma 38).

dont you just love the crumpet at Cowes week!! 

rich, tanned, Yachtie tottie


----------



## Jez200 (Oct 6, 2002)

I see at least 5 a week...i think theres quite a few living around my way-Epsom/Surrey...All apear to be std. though  
Jez


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

*several*

Yes Tigg, I know exactly what you mean and you know i am responsible for two of them !!!

I see at least one a day if Tigg is awake !!!


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Dec 4, 2001)

HAH! My GTR has never seen another here in the US as of yet


----------



## Project 400 (Sep 20, 2002)

*About once a fortnight...*

Thats only because I drive pass especially to ogle at an R34 nearby.


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

I see another Skyline atleast once a week, its MattPaynes, and its only a mile away


----------



## LMGTR (Oct 26, 2002)

everyday over here in US


----------



## moondog (Nov 11, 2002)

hmmmm... that would be every day  

Skylines have to be the main mode of transport in West Auckland  so even if just driving up to the local shops, you're bound to see 5 or 10 going past. Most are the lower-specced ones tho' (GTE, GXi, GTs etc) and 4 door.


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Once a day, If im lucky twice!

Claire


----------



## stormuk (Mar 5, 2002)

Excluding meets - I think Ive seen 3 in the last 8 months!!


----------



## Draxx (Mar 24, 2002)

Drive 2 of em everyday virtually!!! and see them anytime I like, just by stepping out of the front door!!!!, so technically I could see another Skyline every 2 mins.....

get out of one get in the other look at the first get out of that get in the other look at the second......etc.......



 

Si


----------



## ZXSpectrum (Feb 27, 2002)

I almost See Dave Wilkins Every week... Boy does he look bad in the mornings... ... Oh BTW Dave... Chain Lane has a 30Mph Limit...!!!


----------



## Simon (Feb 13, 2002)

Apart from meets / trackdays, I have not once seen another Skyline on the road while I have been driving mine.


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Paul (ZX). I was driving below the limit this morning. I had been following that bus for a mile @ 20 mph. Boy was I mad. Chain Lane is where the oil has reached temperature. Just give the pedal a prod to make sure the boost controller is still working


----------



## bobban (Jan 29, 2002)

There are only three registered Skylines in Sweden (so far..) And as the cars are under constant modifications (mine is anyway..) they are very hard to catch. And during the winter there are to many Volvo-maniacs on the roads "trying to hit you".. so best is to park it indoors until roads are ice-free.

More Skylines are inbound, I believe..  

//Bobban


----------



## bazzcfc (Sep 11, 2002)

*crawley*

i know of about 4 other r33 gtr owners and at least 2 r34's in my area

i think im gonna go for a nova next far less common


----------



## Lee_Pendlebury (Nov 18, 2001)

I dont see many in Crawley (I live there). When I do im never close enough to have a play with the either... Novas no problem though  

Lee


----------



## bazzcfc (Sep 11, 2002)

i only put crawley in cos its the biggest place next to grinstead

you should come over on a saturday it skyline city.


----------



## Dan (May 13, 2002)

*Hmmmm!*

Don't really know what I was expecting but this has to be the most inconclusive poll ever posted. What information can be drawn from this I do not know!!!!


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

At the moment there are two road registered R33's in Holland as far as I know. They're both not quite in my vicinity unfortunately


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

I have only seen 2 in real live, ever.


----------



## nissan-torrence (Nov 22, 2002)

LMGTR said:


> *everyday over here in US *


where in so cal? i live in the Garden grove, westminster area and i never ever NOT once have seen another Skyline on the street!
if i didnt have one i wouldnt know what i would do?


i'd probably have pictures all over da wall or sumthing......who knows i'm just thankful to have one.......if count seeing ur car in the reflections of windows of buildings as they pass by...then i see one every day


----------



## LMGTR (Oct 26, 2002)

nissan-torrence said:


> *
> 
> where in so cal? i live in the Garden grove, westminster area and i never ever NOT once have seen another Skyline on the street!
> if i didnt have one i wouldnt know what i would do?
> ...


I see 2 inside my house everyday 

do you have the white R34?


----------



## Veilside mark (Nov 6, 2002)

*Skylines*

Where i live, skylines arn't your average typical car, which makes me feel kinda special in a way 
however, i do know of an R32 and R33 V spec hovering around now and then, but only about every 2 weeks or so.


----------



## PepsiGuru (Sep 16, 2002)

*(*

If I include all the Car Shows I've been to and the Drag Racing Tracks I can honestly say . . . ZERO ! ! ! 

When I get my GTR from MotoRex it will be the first one I see  
( I guess New York City isn't known for Performance Cars :smokin: ) 

Irving 
GTR . . .


----------



## nissan-torrence (Nov 22, 2002)

LMGTR said:


> *
> 
> I see 2 inside my house everyday
> 
> do you have the white R34? *


nope  it is a blue R34


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

I hardly ever see one  However, I think God has heard my cry  as I have a black GTR R33 ewith 3 spokes o ) near my school (I wonder if the owner comes on this forum), I also see a silver R33 go past every now and then


----------



## ColinR (Feb 2, 2003)

Last time i saw one was in Japan, so 6 weeks ago.. you never forget seeing 6 BB R-34's in a parking lot, and before that it was geting passed on the wrong side of the road by a black 34 in UAE. Never ever seen one in canada or the us.


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

*SKyline's on the Road.*

Funny this one. 

Before i bought mine, i had only ever seen 3 in about 5 years. However, since the purchase, i've seen at least 8. IN THE LAST 3 MONTHS!!!!

And that doesn't include the gray one is see vertually every day on the A68. 

No matter how often you see one, it's still NICE:smokin:


----------



## BBD (May 30, 2002)

how about once a day ,, and it aint my car


----------



## BBD (May 30, 2002)

> and before that it was geting passed on the wrong side of the road by a black 34 in UAE. Never ever seen one in canada or the us.


That could have been my Skyline  as there are only 2 Black GTR34's and only one of em is running now


----------



## ColinR (Feb 2, 2003)

BBD said:


> *That could have been my Skyline  as there are only 2 Black GTR34's and only one of em is running now  *


I thought about trying to find the car after for a look, but the rented Range Rover, did not really want to go very fast.. lol Perhaps the next time I am there we could meet over lunch or someting like that.


----------



## volvo fl10 (Jun 7, 2003)

I do about 100,000 miles a year workwise, and i see one about every 3 months !!! Ferrarris sometimes 3 or 4 a day and can say i aint seen a 34 at all on the road at work ....... BUT i would like too  i did have a 33 that couldnt overtake my 300bhp volvo once though i was on a country lane and i sat on the white line in the middle of the road


----------



## weston (Jun 30, 2001)

*Volvo*

I've had that problem they are all over the place best to hang 
back......

and if you can hold up and p*ss off a few other road users its a bonus ....... :smokin:


----------



## BBD (May 30, 2002)

> I thought about trying to find the car after for a look, but the rented Range Rover, did not really want to go very fast.. lol Perhaps the next time I am there we could meet over lunch or someting like that.


Aye we should just lemme know when you gona come next time will be happy showing you the car


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

quite a few round my way, but not one is on here


----------



## R32 NIK (Oct 8, 2004)

I rarely see another Skyline on the road unless my wife is following me in the Gts-t . Other than that I have only ever seen 3 in the last 2 years.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Booty-licious said:


> Once a day, If im lucky twice!
> 
> Claire


Er is that Skylines your on about  

I never saw many untill I got mine then only a few here and there ,Unless I'm out with Jakester and Nobby which doesen't count .I go weeks with out seeing any around me then see about 3 in a week  I normally see em when I'm in my camper van .There is a sliver GTR 33 and silver gts-t33 and I have just seen at Xmas another yellow 34  ,thought he must be visiting but my brother in law saw it last week as well .Seen a grey 32 gtr few times last summer at rush hour but not for months now.


----------



## NoBloodyFear (Nov 22, 2004)

About once or twice a month, usually along the A/M20 Kent bound  

DANOH - great website mate


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

NoBloodyFear said:


> DANOH - great website mate


Thank you for your kind words bud, glad to see that people are still taking looks at the planet... I am (honestly) going to update it again soon with some new works...

Thanks again, very much appreciated.


----------



## NoBloodyFear (Nov 22, 2004)

The 'ph0xide tunnel' is currently me favourite :smokin: 

( Sorry, distracting the thread here - won't do it again )


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

never ever ever everrrrrrrrrrrrrr

see alsorts in middle of manchester during the day, iv seen kammys gtr 2 i recon thats about it.


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

I see a couple in a week and then none at all for weeks on end!


----------



## Daz_R33GTR (Nov 10, 2004)

Hardly ever see them  reckon either I am looking in the wrong place or they here me coming and drive off quick!!


----------



## Snowgasm (Sep 10, 2004)

Saw 3 on a carshow....... but never one on the road 

As there are only few in the Netherlands, and the weather being bad most of the time here...... chances of seeing one are not realy high 

Where is a good chance of spotting one in Japan?? As I am planning to go there in 1,5/2,5 years...... after finishing my master study.


----------



## JB. (Jul 4, 2004)

Rare as rocking horse sh1t here in the south midlands, the only time I have seen more than 1 in a normal day was in Surrey/Berks, common as muck in London suburbs.


----------



## RepLiKa (Dec 31, 2004)

My dad is tuning one today i think...


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

well for me, the correct question would be:
How often do you NOT see a GTR?
Ha- i see them all da time, about 5 a day.....at least


----------



## emicen (Sep 4, 2003)

Pass one everyday on my way in to town. Guy that owns it must own the corner shop it parks outside.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

See one everday as well, it's in my garage !!!


----------



## R34_GT-t (Oct 29, 2001)

lol, this is an old topic...

I see 1 dead one in my back garden every day.... and loads in work too. I hardly ever see any on the road though.

-Elliot


----------



## kim hansen (Nov 26, 2002)

Here in Denmark, there are only 5 Skyline´s....

And only 1 of them is registered for road use, on danish plates....Mine.....Or at least it used to be mine, I sold it last year, and bought another Skyline.

You might get a lot of attention driving a Ferrari or Porsche but believe me, it´s NOTHING compared to the amount of attention You get in a Skyline...


----------



## R34_GT-t (Oct 29, 2001)

Hi Kim,

You used to own the white R33 GTR didn't you?

I helped you out with the documents you needed to get it registered I think...

-Elliot


----------



## TonyT1965 (Nov 11, 2004)

i expected the response this time around to be more like "i see loads of em", but surprisingly they still seem quite uncommon...

i have only seen ONE on the road since i've had mine, a lad whom i now know as he lives near me, met another lad who also lives near me, and a couple at a NTOC meet, but strictly speaking only ever seen ONE on the road... in 3 months!!!

Tony


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

I see about one or two a week at the moment.

More than when I first got mine.  There are defo a lot more out there now.


----------



## molda (Oct 19, 2004)

I have never seen one, except on pictures

but then again, I dont think Skylines are allowed in Belgium


----------



## kim hansen (Nov 26, 2002)

R34_GT-t said:


> Hi Kim,
> 
> You used to own the white R33 GTR didn't you?
> 
> ...


Hi Elliot

Yup, that´s me..!! 

Took me about 14 months to have the car approved by the danish ESVA...


----------



## mad mark (Nov 12, 2003)

*there are at least 5-6 skylines in cheltenham*

But i very rarely see one!
apart from mine.

mark


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

If thats your silver 33 GTST in the avatar then ive seen that a fair few times i think, IIRC i usually spot it around the Sainsburys/CrossHands area on the Tewkesbury Rd.

Apart from mine i know of 2 local R32GTRs i see fairly regularly (but only cause i know em, lol), a black R34GTT thats std it seems barring a huge spoiler that i see quite a lot (goes to the take-away round corner from me), and a white R33GTR thats often (tho not for a while) parked on the road just round corner from me.

And a grey R33GTST with a (poorly done, font is wrong) Nismo sunstrip i see a lot in the Tewksbury area.

The kid from glos with the white 32 ive not seen for a while, used to see a black R32GTR around the Norwood Pub area a fair while ago (SkylineUSAs?), and there used to be a purple R33GTR around too that not seen for a bit either.

So a fair few.


----------



## mx_monkey (Jan 17, 2005)

When I'm in mine, none.

When I'm I'm in the company blandmobile, they're like mobile phone masts round a primary school...


----------



## mad mark (Nov 12, 2003)

*Skyline in cheltenham*

SteveN
Yep that would be me, 
The chap with the R34 gtt big spoiler lives around the corner, its a nismo spoiler standard wheels, he flashes sometimes.

the white R33 GTR is Kgleesons i think that's the only white one in cheltenham.

as for the others not seen yet.
oh and there's a chap with a kitted R33 GTS-T that i've seen while passing the Chav meet near my house that takes place on sundays.


I have seen your car but its was about 1 1/2 year ago i think! 
Yours is white?? or not..


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Nah, the white one is a lad i know from gloucester, think he was trying to sell it, not seen him or the car for ages.

Mines like most others, grey, lol, and unless you was VERY lucky youd not have seen it on the road round here, ive drove it round here for all of 30mins or so, lol.

And saw a lovely black R32 in chelt tonight as it was Luffys and we was caning round in it for a few hours


----------



## Kochi (Jul 25, 2003)

Never saw another skyline on the road until i sold mine, then saw them all the time !
Theres a blue 34GTR out at Greet that you'll see during the summer if you're in that direction (always at Prescott Hillclimb), theres also a 34GTT in silvery blue out at Bredon that i see in Chelt a lot.
Steve - saw the white '32 GTR/black wheels in Gloucester last week coming out of Halfrauds, so its still about.


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

There'll be another GG R32GTR kicking around in Chelt soon  

I hardly ever see other Skylines though, least not GTRs. Its still a special moment when I see one :smokin:


----------



## SkylinesRus (Nov 5, 2004)

Can't find the about 20 a day option  
Alex


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

I see R33 GTST's absoluely all of the time, atleast once a week.


----------



## mad mark (Nov 12, 2003)

*steveN*



> ive drove it round here for all of 30mins or so, lol


No way!!
How long before the beast hits the street then?? :smokin: 
mark


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

mad mark said:


> No way!!
> How long before the beast hits the street then?? :smokin:
> mark


Well TBH it was meant to be ready about April last year as i wasnt gonna go too mad on it, but ive gradually decided to spend more n more on it, and its silly now.
Not been at all motivated (better things to do) so not gone as fast as id liked, but i can see March/April being possible i reckon.


----------



## hoodedreeper (Oct 16, 2004)

i see a black R33 and a silver R32 a couple of times a week so i chose the "Every week" option lol


----------



## Tattooman (Aug 4, 2003)

Pikey said:


> There'll be another GG R32GTR kicking around in Chelt soon
> 
> I hardly ever see other Skylines though, least not GTRs. Its still a special moment when I see one :smokin:


You haven't seen my GTR zipping about Chelt yet then Pikey ??? I've seen about 4/5 around Chelt-Glos.


----------



## mark r (Feb 17, 2003)

*alan*

about 5 times a day when rod passes work on a mapping session!!


----------



## Tattooman (Aug 4, 2003)

SteveN said:


> If thats your silver 33 GTST in the avatar then ive seen that a fair few times i think, IIRC i usually spot it around the Sainsburys/CrossHands area on the Tewkesbury Rd.
> 
> Apart from mine i know of 2 local R32GTRs i see fairly regularly (but only cause i know em, lol), a black R34GTT thats std it seems barring a huge spoiler that i see quite a lot (goes to the take-away round corner from me), and a white R33GTR thats often (tho not for a while) parked on the road just round corner from me.
> 
> ...


Steve, we'll have to organise a local meet for yourself, Pikey, Mad Mark, Kochi, Luffy and Myself. Guys are you interested ??? PM me and we can sort something out.


----------



## George Horsboro (Feb 16, 2004)

very,very rarely-even here in Berks as someone has indicated there popular.


----------



## scottc1088 (May 31, 2004)

i see bout 3 a day, 2 r mine tho


----------



## Killer (Mar 14, 2005)

I've only ever seen 2 on the roads.

Hello by the way


----------



## Daz Gts-t (Mar 9, 2005)

eh, very rarely really over here..skylines are still only a relatively fresh import in ireland so there arent that many around


----------



## Guvna (Mar 14, 2005)

I see at least two a day, but since I bought mine it seems everyone has got one!


----------



## skyliner32 (Feb 28, 2004)

I always want to race or talk with another Skyline owner on the road..but rarely happen.


----------



## lewis2s (Jul 31, 2002)

*never*

never see one in my town anyway as I'm the only one with a skyline!!!

gets a bit boring taking the **** out of the local boy racers with their 1.2 corsa's with the biggest exhaust they can fit on their car!!  

its just their face when you pull up next to them at the lights, put it in second give it a little rev and whoosh your away and they are still sitting on the line.


----------



## Killer (Mar 14, 2005)

i've still only ever seen 3


----------



## firefighter81 (Apr 9, 2004)

We've got three R33's (all non-turbo, 2 automatic) and an R32 (single turbo) on base, and I see them almost every day. But they aren't GT-R's, so normally I just laugh at the 33's and the 32 is pretty cool I guess.


----------



## -[c0Ka|Ne]- (Jan 1, 2004)

Use to see them once a week or so, they all disappeared from my area it seems


----------



## Keiron (Feb 20, 2005)

Its a rare sight for me but when i see one its a buzz


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2004)

Theres 7 round and abouts in Loughborough now and its only a little town, becoming the new ford focus.. only see 1 a wk on average tho, i think they hide theres away like i do mine most of the time and drive the workhorse around instead.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

i see one every day at the moment (no not mine  )

but i think it's busted as it's not move once in 3 weeks...

come to think of it, it's not moved in months  

Its in Loughton, if anyone knows it?


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

There are a few GTR,s and lots of Gts/t,s around this area see one perhaps every 2 weeks
Timk lives near me and mate has a busted 32GTR that will be back soon! 
Jay


----------



## liquidculture (Apr 19, 2004)

The last month or so Im seeing more and more down here, not many GTR's though (two 'fakes' with the badge only).
Quite a few local back street garages seem to be getting into the importing thing and a lot of them are selling 33's, havent seen any I would buy though, I think they must be the left overs. Its still rare to see a GTR in the flesh or for sale but I expect more and more will appear. 
Dont know why South Devon has so many small importers, every other car is an import 4x4 or people carrier, must be rough if you want to sell a UK car of any sort when there are so many cheap imports about.


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

liquidculture said:


> The last month or so Im seeing more and more down here, not many GTR's though (two 'fakes' with the badge only)


You and me both mate, really nice silever 33, GTR kitted but still had the GTST indicators as a give away. Never in my Skyline when I do see them and nobody ever spots me in mine  think I'd better drive her more


----------



## liquidculture (Apr 19, 2004)

Glad to see you are out and about, dissapointing about the rolling road day though.
If I dont see you before I'll see you at Japfest - have no idea at all what I will be driving then!!!


----------

